# [off topic] La pesadilla de seguridad del empaquetador

## carlos plaza

Este post es para comentar y dar agradecimiento para aquellos que hacen posible Gentoo .

Hace un tiempo que me preguntaba que estaba pasando con los paquetes y por qué tantos paquetes bloqueados (mask) cuando actualizada todo el mundo de mi sistema. Entonces, hace unos días le dedique a examinar y a especular (en mi mente) sobre cual era la causa. Pero la respuesta a mi inquietud estaría disipada con este articulo de MICHAŁ GÓRNY. Gracias a todos los desarrolladores de Gentoo , a los moderadores del foro y a aquellos participantes que han hecho tanto bien para toda la comunidad Gentoo .

Desde este pequeño post gracias MICHAŁ GÓRNY, como digo, si no lo sé, estudio, pregunto pero jamas hago supuestos sin estudios previos.

----------

